# Indian Lake FLW/BFL



## wballard77 (Jul 4, 2007)

I was talking to a guy who fished the tournament @ Indian Lake today as a boater. He was fishing out of the same boat I have Tracker PT170. Tournament officials said that his boat was expectable last night and this morning despite only having a length of 164 (rules states 17.0 MIN.) however after he weighed in was disqualified because of his boat. And couldnt get his money back!
According to him he would have had Big Bass @ 4.91lbs. (Cant confirm)
A friend of mine that was there said that this guy did weigh in 4 fish but had no idea that anything went on. I was just kind of wondering what really went on? Did someone throw a fit or what??? I was hoping the fish the BFL @ St. Marys guess not


----------



## Nickadams (May 1, 2004)

I have no idea what happened today, but the rules do say you need a 17' boat. If I were you I would not enter the tournament and fish out of a boat that is anything less...

Rules are rules, whether they make sense to everyone or not. If his boat was too short he should have been disqualified and there would be no reason to refund the money. I find it hard to believe that an official told him his boat was acceptable even though it was too short.

I know if you were in first and fishing out of an inadequate boat and I was in second, it would would certainly be worth my time to bring it to the attention of the officials. Just some food for thought.


----------



## wballard77 (Jul 4, 2007)

I met this fellow the other day @ the Cheshire road ramp @ Alum Creek. (dont ask me why he was there and not @ Indian Lake) he told me he was going to fish the FLW event. I told that guy you he couldnt fish that because of his boat, he disagreed and said that he had done it before, and also said he makes sure to talk to the officials. I just hope that he didnt hose his co-angler in this ordeal!


----------



## Wayne Paterson (Jul 10, 2005)

I fished it and never saw anything go on about it. I was in the last flight so maybe it was all over when I got in, Who was the guy?


----------



## wballard77 (Jul 4, 2007)

his name is john his screen name on another site is (Trackerjohn) he is/was on another website ripping on the FLW! Ill have to find it and copy the post(s) its funny he actually compares himself to (KVD) and mentions something of a conspiracy gee I hope that hes not on here he will link me to the conspiracy (lol)


----------



## Ranger521 (May 18, 2006)

I hope the fishing was better at Indian than at St. Mary's. We caught 13 fish total and not a one was a keeper. We caught all keepers Friday during pre-fish. Thank God the next Cast for a Cure is back at Indian.


----------



## williamonica0214 (Aug 1, 2006)

I fished it aswell and heard nothing about it .


----------



## ThunderHawk7 (May 3, 2004)

This would be very similiar to "Plate Gate" that occurred at a Regional about 3 or 4 years ago....somewhere around that time frame....A fella won the Regional and qualified for the All American. Well he had an older boat that did NOT have a HP rating plate. Now from the factory this boat has an "unlimited" rating. Well, when it came down to it...there was enough room in the "verbage" used in the rules that this became a HUGE controversy...Trust Me, FLW changed the "language" for the next season.
At the time, and I believe it is still the case, your boat is only inspected if you WIN!!!!! They may now inspect all boats that earn a check, but back then it was the Winner only...I had a real problem with that.....
While fishing a BFL at Tanners Creek in 01, A fella was DQ'd because he added a console to his boat and was running a Jet Drive Prop that was I think 70HP. Well before the put the console in...his HP plate said 40HP. He was in violation of being over the maximum HP for his Boat and was DQ'd. 
There is definitely history of these to look back on. Best Advice...To play their game...Play by their rules!!!!!


Hawk


----------



## Wayne Paterson (Jul 10, 2005)

THUNDERHAWK7 Thats the way it is. I cashed two checks last year and one at the regionals and placed 9th in this Indian tournament, never once did my boat get checked. The only way he might have got a DQ is if he had enough to win (and got the boat checked) or another angler brought it to the attention of the director. The director is a great person and I wont believe he or another official told him it was ok to use the boat. Even if it did happen, its still on his back to know the rules of the BFL including the rules of the lake you are on. just as you said, To play their game...Play by their rules!!!!!


----------



## williamonica0214 (Aug 1, 2006)

i agree with you wayne you need to know the rules and follow them .


----------

